

Tips and tricks about JavaScript from Google - pikexxn
http://www.pixelstech.cn/article/1361941842_Tips_and_tricks_about_JavaScript_from_Google

======
sinemetu11
Actual guide here: [http://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/javascript...](http://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/javascriptguide.xml)

